# Stack I used to increase my T-levels



## Xulane (Jan 8, 2021)

Hello, few months ago I went to test my testosterone levels when I was experimenting with supplements.
When the results cam back the doctor was me if I was taking any roids and she took a look at my balls.
My balls where normal size, because I raised my T-levels in a natural way.

Stack: 50k D3 daily + k2 5000mgc (for countering blood calcium), Tongkat Ali 2.5g ( cycle 5 days on, 2 days off), Ashwagandha KSM-66 600mg, Magnesium 800mg and Zinc 30mg.
I do also 3 times a week full body training at the gym, results are below.


First test: 22.4 nmol/L = 646 ng/dL
second test (when on supplements): 46.9 nmol/L= 1352 ng/dL
Third test (when stopped for 2 months with supplements) 21.2 nmol/L=611 ng/dL


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Jan 8, 2021)

oh shit wtf bro did u change lifestyle at all?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jan 8, 2021)

you take ash every day? I thought you needed to cycle it for it to remain effective


----------



## Xulane (Jan 8, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> you take ash every day? I thought you needed to cycle it for it to remain effective


Sorry forgot to mention that I do cycle with Tongkat ali so 5 days on, 2 days off.


----------



## Xulane (Jan 8, 2021)

16tyo said:


> oh shit wtf bro did u change lifestyle at all?


No lifestyle remained the same


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Jan 8, 2021)

Xulane said:


> No lifestyle remained the same


thats insane, literally doubled naturally

might give supplements a go just because theyre cheap tbh


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Jan 8, 2021)

which one do u think did most of the testorterone increase?


----------



## Xulane (Jan 8, 2021)

I think 


16tyo said:


> which one do u think did most of the testorterone increase?


Mostly Tongkat ali and vitamine D3


----------



## Xulane (Jan 8, 2021)

16tyo said:


> thats insane, literally doubled naturally
> 
> might give supplements a go just because theyre cheap tbh


I lift light weights in the gym so I don't think it plays a huge part in the huge boost


----------



## Need2Ascend (Jan 8, 2021)

Xulane said:


> I think
> 
> Mostly Tongkat ali and vitamine D3


Can you link your Tongkat Ali source?


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 8, 2021)

Could you also link your D3 and K2 source.

I only have D3 with 1000iu and K2 with 180 mcg per capsule,need something stronger


----------



## Xulane (Jan 8, 2021)

RichardSpencel said:


> Could you also link your D3 and K2 source.
> 
> I only have D3 with 1000iu and K2 with 180 mcg per capsule,need something stronger



Sure, these are the links of the brand I use.

https://www.amazon.com/Healthy-Orig...ords=Healthy+Origins+k2&qid=1610111141&sr=8-6








Super K vitamins for anti-calcification | Life Extension Europe


Vitamin K1, K2 (MK-4 and MK-7) vitamins can support anti-calcification of arteries, strong bones and healthy heart. Shop a for high-qulity supplement.




www.lifeextensioneurope.com


----------



## Xulane (Jan 8, 2021)

Need2Ascend said:


> Can you link your Tongkat Ali source?


There you go. I live in Europe so I had to pay shipping cost, but it is worth it.









Longjack Extract (Tongkat Ali)


Tongkat ali (Eurycoma longifolia) also known as Longjack may help maintain a healthy mood and contribute to a calm feeling of overall well-being. Tongkat Ali benefits both men and women, especially those who are involved in sports or strength-oriented activities.




www.bulksupplements.com


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 8, 2021)

Xulane said:


> Sure, these are the links of the brand I use.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Healthy-Orig...ords=Healthy+Origins+k2&qid=1610111141&sr=8-6
> 
> ...


Mirin


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Jan 8, 2021)

damn


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jan 8, 2021)

1352 ng/dL is a level of a guy on low dose test cycle. I cant really believe that this result was not a mistake by the lab. 
Did you notice a difference on agression/libido/mood??
With 50k D3 you are already in a very risky dosage for your kidney.


----------



## Deleted member 11761 (Jan 8, 2021)

How long were you taking supplements for? 300mg daily of magnesium gave me an upset stomach after 2 weeks so 800 seems really high


----------



## Need2Ascend (Jan 8, 2021)

Xulane said:


> There you go. I live in Europe so I had to pay shipping cost, but it is worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You took 2,5g/day? They recommend 80mg lul


----------



## Xulane (Jan 8, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> 1352 ng/dL is a level of a guy on low dose test cycle. I cant really believe that this result was not a mistake by the lab.
> Did you notice a difference on agression/libido/mood??
> With 50k D3 you are already in a very risky dosage for your kidney.


Is it? I tought it be somewhere around 2000 ng/dL.
Libido increased a lot, insane amount of energy compared to before, aggression a bit more although I'm a calm person.
I noticed more strength and better muscle definition


----------



## Xulane (Jan 8, 2021)

futurehendrix said:


> How long were you taking supplements for? 300mg daily of magnesium gave me an upset stomach after 2 weeks so 800 seems really high


don't take it at once, I spread it around the day in the morning and evening.


----------



## Xulane (Jan 8, 2021)

Need2Ascend said:


> You took 2,5g/day? They recommend 80mg lul


haha yes, I was reading somewhere that some bodybuilders where using high doses of it also for post cycle.
That's when I was bumping it up.


----------



## audimax (Jan 8, 2021)

Bro you have same or higher levels than me and I am on 200mg Test a week lmao. 
If this is not fake, I really wonder what exactly it was that increased the levels. Because I know magnesium doesnt raise it that much


----------



## Xulane (Jan 8, 2021)

audimax said:


> Bro you have same or higher levels than me and I am on 200mg Test a week lmao.
> If this is not fake, I really wonder what exactly it was that increased the levels. Because I know magnesium doesnt raise it that much


No Magnesium and Zinc only increases your T-levels when your deficit, but I did at them to the stack just in case.
I drink a lot of caffeine so that decreases the Magnesium in my body.
I think These results are mainly Tongkat ali, D3 and Ashwagandha.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jan 8, 2021)

audimax said:


> Bro you have same or higher levels than me and I am on 200mg Test a week lmao.
> If this is not fake, I really wonder what exactly it was that increased the levels. Because I know magnesium doesnt raise it that much


Maybe his lab made a mistake


----------



## TITUS (Jan 8, 2021)

Sounds like a good stack for my PCT/Post PCT.
Do you have sources to see if more people are having this results or you are just an exception? Give us some links from where you got the ideas for this stack.
I also got gifted a bottle of tribulus, is it of any use?

Most important thing, did you notice any improvements in your lifts? Like, did your increase your 1RM, etc? And improvement in your performance, body comp, etc?
*I ask this because i know there are compounds that test positive for T but don't actually increase your T.*



Xulane said:


> haha yes, I was reading somewhere that some bodybuilders where using high doses of it also for post cycle.
> That's when I was bumping it up.


Link.


----------



## Throwingawaynow (Jan 8, 2021)

Deadlift for high T.


----------



## Xulane (Jan 8, 2021)

TITUS said:


> Sounds like a good stack for my PCT/Post PCT.
> Do you have sources to see if more people are having this results or you are just an exception? Give us some links from where you got the ideas for this stack.
> I also got gifted a bottle of tribulus, is it of any use?
> 
> ...


I will try to look some posts up for you, This is a random reddit post.
You can also check some of the reviews on bulksupplements, people using tongkat ali als TRT alternative with succes.


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Jan 8, 2021)

bookmarked 
insane if legit


----------



## TITUS (Jan 8, 2021)

It seems the Tongkat should be giving a big boost:








Effect of Tongkat Ali on stress hormones and psychological mood state in moderately stressed subjects


Eurycoma longifolia is a medicinal plant commonly called tongkat ali (TA) and “Malaysian ginseng.” TA roots are a traditional “anti-aging” remedy and modern supplements are intended to improve libido, energy, sports performance ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Xulane (Jan 8, 2021)

Also Ashwagandha does wonders for hormones


----------



## Mayor (Jan 8, 2021)

why did you stop though?


----------



## Xulane (Jan 8, 2021)

Mayor said:


> why did you stop though?


Because doctor told me to stop using the supplements and needed to check after 2 months. I agreed because I wanted to see if this was the cause of the high T levels. After the laat results I hopped on again.


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Jan 8, 2021)

wait so isnt that like a HUGE megadose of d3?

i thought people supplemented like a tenth of that!


----------



## Xulane (Jan 8, 2021)

TurboFixer said:


> wait so isnt that like a HUGE megadose of d3?
> 
> i thought people supplemented like a tenth of that!


Yes, was skeptical at first but tried it out after reading the book: The Miraculous Results of Extremely High Doses of the Sunshine Hormone Vitamin D3


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Jan 8, 2021)

Xulane said:


> Yes, was skeptical at first but tried it out after reading the book: The Miraculous Results of Extremely High Doses of the Sunshine Hormone Vitamin D3


fascinating brother - really appreciate you sharing this knowledge with us


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Jan 8, 2021)

_50k iu vitamin d3 a day

Tf??_


----------



## Eezz (Jan 8, 2021)

Big if true


----------



## MewingJBP (Jan 8, 2021)

should've tried them separately to know what actually works, my guess it's just from tongkat ali and ksm 66


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Jan 8, 2021)

MewingJBP said:


> should've tried them separately to know what actually works, my guess it's just from tongkat ali and ksm 66


seems like a very profound effect for it to double from just that don't you think? 
(assuming the levels were checked at the same time of day etc.)


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Jan 8, 2021)

I wonder how safe this is long term. It looks like it would be very hard on your kidneys


----------



## Xulane (Jan 8, 2021)

TurboFixer said:


> I wonder how safe this is long term. It looks like it would be very hard on your kidneys


excessive amount of blood calcium can be led to kidney damage yes, thats why k2 is important so the calcium goes to the teeth and bones instead. 

Taking extra calcium increases the risk of higher blood calcium.


----------



## Xulane (Jan 8, 2021)

MewingJBP said:


> should've tried them separately to know what actually works, my guess it's just from tongkat ali and ksm 66


You would be suprised that almost everyobe has low D3 levels, which also has a huge impact on Hormone levels.


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jan 8, 2021)

Any side effects?


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jan 8, 2021)

Dude how much money did you spend on this shit? 5 capsules of k2 (5000 mcg) a day will deplete in 2 weeks+

That's nowhere near sustainable in the long run.


----------



## Spinc (Jan 8, 2021)

Dude that’s an insane result.

Def do another test to make sure it wasn’t a mistake, though.


----------



## Mayor (Jan 9, 2021)

Xulane said:


> Because doctor told me to stop using the supplements and needed to check after 2 months. I agreed because I wanted to see if this was the cause of the high T levels. After the laat results I hopped on again.


Alright man, I think Im gonna try this, thanks for sharing, also did thr doc say it was unhealthy?


----------



## isis_Bleach (Jan 9, 2021)

Xulane said:


> Hello, few months ago I went to test my testosterone levels when I was experimenting with supplements.
> When the results cam back the doctor was me if I was taking any roids and she took a look at my balls.
> My balls where normal size, because I raised my T-levels in a natural way.
> 
> ...


Mirin d3 megadose don’t tell more ppl abt it tho


----------



## Xulane (Jan 9, 2021)

Mayor said:


> Alright man, I think Im gonna try this, thanks for sharing, also did thr doc say it was unhealthy?


Yes, I go have blood tests done a lot because of medicine I take I always asks the doctor to include D3. 

They told me it was to high, but because I did a lot of research in D3 I just want to keep it one the higher side, but I stil monitor it l.


----------



## Schizoidcel (Jan 9, 2021)

Did you lose hair? You must have been severely zinc/D3 deficient. Not sure Tongkat actually boosts T beyond just making you hornier like most natty "t boosters".
This D3 dosage per day seems toxic long term even with K2 so I'd be careful and check blood levels if you can. Also take copper with your zinc.


----------



## Xulane (Jan 9, 2021)

Schizoidcel said:


> Did you lose hair? You must have been severely zinc/D3 deficient. Not sure Tongkat actually boosts T beyond just making you hornier like most natty "t boosters".
> This D3 dosage per day seems toxic long term even with K2 so I'd be careful and check blood levels if you can. Also take copper with your zinc.


My hairline was already de reading, it didn't went worse. I don't think d3 and zinc where that low because I was already supplementing 10k d3 daily and 30mg zinc. Yes, im aware of that thats why I check my blood for blood calcium levels and D3 in general. 

For the tongkat ali and Ashawandha there some good studies done, so I think that must be one of the main contributers. 

Thanks for you input!


----------



## Muneeb (Jan 10, 2021)

Xulane said:


> Hello, few months ago I went to test my testosterone levels when I was experimenting with supplements.
> When the results cam back the doctor was me if I was taking any roids and she took a look at my balls.
> My balls where normal size, because I raised my T-levels in a natural way.
> 
> ...


Man 1300 with just those supplements how does blood calcium go up from that?


----------



## Xulane (Jan 10, 2021)

Muneeb said:


> Man 1300 with just those supplements how does blood calcium go up from that?


I copied this from google:

What happens if I have too much vitamin D?​It is very rare to have too much vitamin D. If you have too much vitamin D the level of calcium in your blood may increase and this causes a condition known as hypercalcaemia, which can cause a number of symptoms such as nausea, vomiting, constipation, tiredness, confusion, depression, headaches, muscle weakness, the need to pass urine more frequently and feeling thirsty. However, this condition is very rare.


This is the reason I have blood work don to prevent a to high blood calcium level.


----------



## Laikyn (Jan 11, 2021)

Xulane said:


> Hello, few months ago I went to test my testosterone levels when I was experimenting with supplements.
> When the results cam back the doctor was me if I was taking any roids and she took a look at my balls.
> My balls where normal size, because I raised my T-levels in a natural way.
> 
> ...


did u take d3 all at one time or throughout the day


----------



## DatNibba11 (Jan 11, 2021)

Fuckin impressive shit my nigga wtf


----------



## Xulane (Jan 11, 2021)

mariogandy said:


> did u take d3 all at one time or throughout the day


Yes I did take it all at once. I advice if you take D3 to take it in the morning.
If you consume it in the evening, you will have hard times falling in sleep.


----------



## Laikyn (Jan 11, 2021)

Xulane said:


> Yes I did take it all at once. I advice if you take D3 to take it in the morning.
> If you consume it in the evening, you will have hard times falling in sleep.


ok thank you


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Jan 11, 2021)

bruh how did you take fifty fucking IU vitamin d3 EVERY SINGLE DAY how were you taking it I have capsules which I bought a month ago since during the winter theres barely any sun and Im a basement dweller anyway and its just 2k, I cant imagine you really taking 10+ capsules every day jfl


----------



## Xulane (Jan 11, 2021)

fonzee98 said:


> bruh how did you take fifty fucking IU vitamin d3 EVERY SINGLE DAY how were you taking it I have capsules which I bought a month ago since during the winter theres barely any sun and Im a basement dweller anyway and its just 2k, I cant imagine you really taking 10+ capsules every day jfl


It becomes normal after a while, 2k is nothing. You should at least taking 10k IU a day.

"Another study found that 30 minutes of midday summer sun exposure in Oslo, Norway was equivalent to consuming 10,000–20,000 IU of vitamin D."


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Jan 11, 2021)

Xulane said:


> It becomes normal after a while, 2k is nothing. You should at least taking 10k IU a day.
> 
> "Another study found that 30 minutes of midday summer sun exposure in Oslo, Norway was equivalent to consuming 10,000–20,000 IU of vitamin D."


jfl isnt it muh dangerous though to take so much everyday


----------



## Xulane (Jan 11, 2021)

fonzee98 said:


> jfl isnt it muh dangerous though to take so much everyday


No, it's fine.


----------



## Spinc (Jan 14, 2021)

Ordered your exact products, will report how it goes. How long should I wait before getting a blood test?


----------



## kej3094 (Jan 14, 2021)

Xulane said:


> Hello, few months ago I went to test my testosterone levels when I was experimenting with supplements.
> When the results cam back the doctor was me if I was taking any roids and she took a look at my balls.
> My balls where normal size, because I raised my T-levels in a natural way.
> 
> ...


What kind of magnesium do you get, have you tried red light on your balls? Said to increase test 200%


----------



## EmilKing (Jan 14, 2021)

VERY IMPORTANT Question 

*How much lower was your E2?
do you think it stopped your hair thinning?

Im taking almost the exact same stack with the exception of K2 and Tongkat Ali*


----------



## Chinacurry (Jan 14, 2021)

I've ordered the stack now, never heard of tongkat Ali but let's see if it does me any good!!

Btw OP did you feel the effects of the higher T?


----------



## Xulane (Jan 15, 2021)

Spinc said:


> Ordered your exact products, will report how it goes. How long should I wait before getting a blood test?


They say it takes 1 month for Tongkat ali and Ashwagandha to work. I think you should it atleast 2 months, so your vitamine D3 levels are higher. Do you go to the gym?


----------



## Xulane (Jan 15, 2021)

kej3094 said:


> What kind of magnesium do you get, have you tried red light on your balls? Said to increase test 200%


I use the cheap Magensium Citrate. No I did not, u?


----------



## Xulane (Jan 15, 2021)

EmilKing said:


> VERY IMPORTANT Question
> 
> *How much lower was your E2?
> do you think it stopped your hair thinning?
> ...


The doctor didn't include the Estradiol this time, but before it was around 90 pmol/L.
I did not notice my hair thinning, I lost hair because of some medication couple year ago. not everything grew back unfortunately 
Nice man, did you noticed any changes?


----------



## Xulane (Jan 15, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> I've ordered the stack now, never heard of tongkat Ali but let's see if it does me any good!!
> 
> Btw OP did you feel the effects of the higher T?


Nice! there are many fake Tongkat Ali products around, if you search in the thread you can find the link where I did bought mine.
I noticed a lot more energy, higher libido, less stress and better muscle definition.


----------



## beyourself (Jan 15, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> 1352 ng/dL is a level of a guy on low dose test cycle. I cant really believe that this result was not a mistake by the lab.
> Did you notice a difference on agression/libido/mood??
> With 50k D3 you are already in a very risky dosage for your kidney.


Yeah, 1352 is a non-natty level. Either a mistake or OP hacked the code. Too good to be true imo.


----------



## beyourself (Jan 15, 2021)

bpdandectasy said:


> Dude how much money did you spend on this shit? 5 capsules of k2 (5000 mcg) a day will deplete in 2 weeks+
> 
> That's nowhere near sustainable in the long run.


Injecting is much cheaper. But if OP's method is legit, then it is superior that therapeutical TRT because the T is not exogenous.


----------



## Captduchat (Jan 15, 2021)

Your K2 intake is way too high, probably is going to have adverse effects. Only use a high amount to get rid of calcium and then go back to 150.

50 000 UI is also high but not to the point it is toxic, I go for 5000 UI with real food (herring, eggs, and salmon) and then apply liquid D3 to my balls directly (transdermal absorption).

Magnesium is legit, which form of magnesium do you have. I want to get glycinate instead of citrate (laxative effect of citrate).


----------



## Captduchat (Jan 15, 2021)

futurehendrix said:


> How long were you taking supplements for? 300mg daily of magnesium gave me an upset stomach after 2 weeks so 800 seems really high


Which form did you have?


----------



## mgtowmadness (Jan 15, 2021)

Make sure the Tongat is standerized a 22% _eurypeptides..It works_


----------



## Xulane (Jan 15, 2021)

Captduchat said:


> Your K2 intake is way too high, probably is going to have adverse effects. Only use a high amount to get rid of calcium and then go back to 150.
> 
> 50 000 UI is also high but not to the point it is toxic, I go for 5000 UI with real food (herring, eggs, and salmon) and then apply liquid D3 to my balls directly (transdermal absorption).
> 
> Magnesium is legit, which form of magnesium do you have. I want to get glycinate instead of citrate (laxative effect of citrate).


I use the ratios from the book that I read, works fine for me.
Haven't read anything about applying the D3 oils to the balls, seems interesting.
I some cheap Magensium Citrate form.
Did you get good results on your routine?


----------



## Chinacurry (Jan 15, 2021)

Xulane said:


> Nice! there are many fake Tongkat Ali products around, if you search in the thread you can find the link where I did bought mine.
> I noticed a lot more energy, higher libido, less stress and better muscle definition.


Yeah I got the tongkat Ali on Amazon, this one linked.

Not sure about the 50k ui D3 though, isn't that dangerous even with magnesium? I currently take pills that claim to be 5k, and take 2, was gonna up it maybe to 20k to begin, also linked below


----------



## Captduchat (Jan 15, 2021)

Xulane said:


> I use the ratios from the book that I read, works fine for me.
> Haven't read anything about applying the D3 oils to the balls, seems interesting.
> I some cheap Magensium Citrate form.
> Did you get good results on your routine?


Yeah only I have never used Tongkat ali and I'm a porn addict still build muscle with ease.


----------



## Xulane (Jan 15, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> Yeah I got the tongkat Ali on Amazon, this one linked.
> 
> Not sure about the 50k ui D3 though, isn't that dangerous even with magnesium? I currently take pills that claim to be 5k, and take 2, was gonna up it maybe to 20k to begin, also linked below
> 
> ...




A lot of things are claimed to be dangerous, I just like to experiment with it and I got my D3 and blood calcium levels checked.
I have read about people that where doing 100.000k daily for a few months, which did wonders for their health problems.

Look at this website, it's full of vitamine D3 studies and cofactors https://vitamindwiki.com/


----------



## INeedMoreCalories (Jan 15, 2021)

Throwingawaynow said:


> Deadlift for high T.


Increases is only acute


----------



## Xulane (Jan 15, 2021)

Captduchat said:


> Yeah only I have never used Tongkat ali and I'm a porn addict still build muscle with ease.


Sounds great man


----------



## mgtowmadness (Jan 15, 2021)

Have you tried _D-Aspartic Acid?..Tongat is the real deal..I have a theory on it..I think it works as a Estrogen blocker_


----------



## Xulane (Jan 15, 2021)

mgtowmadness said:


> Have you tried _D-Aspartic Acid?..Tongat is the real deal..I have a theory on it..I think it works as a Estrogen blocker_


No I haven't tried it, did you?
I have read some articles that mention it, so I guess it's true


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jan 15, 2021)

@xefo69 jfl this costs more than a vial of test


----------



## mgtowmadness (Jan 15, 2021)

Xulane said:


> No I haven't tried it, did you?
> I have read some articles that mention it, so I guess it's true


I just got _D-Aspartic Acid..I have read mixed results..but it does appear to be promising..I am going to start working out alot..I am on tongat also..You shoul also add boron to you're stack









Nothing Boring About Boron


The trace mineral boron is a micronutrient with diverse and vitally important roles in metabolism that render it necessary for plant, animal, and human health, and as recent research suggests, possibly for the evolution of life on Earth. As the current ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov




_


----------



## Xulane (Jan 15, 2021)

mgtowmadness said:


> I just got _D-Aspartic Acid..I have read mixed results..but it does appear to be promising..I am going to start working out alot..I am on tongat also..You shoul also add boron to you're stack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting thanks!


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Jan 15, 2021)

kej3094 said:


> What kind of magnesium do you get, have you tried red light on your balls? Said to increase test 200%











I Put a Giant Red Light on My Balls to Triple My Testosterone Levels


I tried red light therapy, a radical (and expensive) alternative treatment, on my testicles— and honestly, I've never felt better




www.menshealth.com





*BRUH*


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Jan 15, 2021)

so do we think this is fake? sounds way too good to be true.


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jan 15, 2021)

We can't say for sure until another member tries and confirms it. Which is what I'm going to do. My k2 bottles are coming today, I already got a 1 month and a half supply of this stuff.


aut0phobic said:


> so do we think this is fake? sounds way too good to be true.


----------



## Spinc (Jan 15, 2021)

Xulane said:


> They say it takes 1 month for Tongkat ali and Ashwagandha to work. I think you should it atleast 2 months, so your vitamine D3 levels are higher. Do you go to the gym?


Cool. I’ve never really worked out before, but I just bought a gym membership and I’m planning to focus on strength training.

By the way, how do you consume the Tongkat? Mixed into a glass of water?


----------



## Xulane (Jan 16, 2021)

Spinc said:


> Cool. I’ve never really worked out before, but I just bought a gym membership and I’m planning to focus on strength training.
> 
> By the way, how do you consume the Tongkat? Mixed into a glass of water?


Good man! You can mix it in water but don't recommend it, Better put it in your mouth and swallow it with water fast. Otherwise you can make capsules.


----------



## Chinacurry (Jan 16, 2021)

Xulane said:


> Yes I did take it all at once. I advice if you take D3 to take it in the morning.
> If you consume it in the evening, you will have hard times falling in sleep.


Btw the pulls I got are d3 with K2, like all in one, that will have same effect as separate k2 right?


----------



## Xulane (Jan 16, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> Btw the pulls I got are d3 with K2, like all in one, that will have same effect as separate k2 right?


That should be alright.


----------



## Throwingawaynow (Jan 17, 2021)

INeedMoreCalories said:


> Increases is only acute


Which is why you do it every week


----------



## Uglyandfat (Jan 17, 2021)

Xulane said:


> Hello, few months ago I went to test my testosterone levels when I was experimenting with supplements.
> When the results cam back the doctor was me if I was taking any roids and she took a look at my balls.
> My balls where normal size, because I raised my T-levels in a natural way.
> 
> ...


bought your stack except zinc and k2


----------



## Uglyandfat (Jan 17, 2021)

mgtowmadness said:


> Have you tried _D-Aspartic Acid?..Tongat is the real deal..I have a theory on it..I think it works as a Estrogen blocker_


I bought some ill try it and update


----------



## Hero of the Imperium (Jan 19, 2021)

K2 can raise test as well, and keep your blood vessels clear. You should get it


----------



## Spinc (Jan 19, 2021)

For those playing at home, this is what a daily dose looks like


----------



## Schizoidcel (Jan 20, 2021)

I'm interested by the alleged estrogen suppressing effect of tongkat ali, especially as a way to potentially reduce finasteride's estrogenic side effects. Might experiment with liftmode's or ND's tongkat extract later.
I keep hearing great experiences from people who tried ≥12% Eurycomanone extracts. Probably should be cycled though.


----------



## Schizoidcel (Jan 20, 2021)

Also: 

"In addition to all of the Tongkat Ali benefits we have discussed up until this point, we left one of the best and likely the least well known Tongkat Ali benefit for last! Tongkat Ali has a remarkable effect on helping to both promote and support bone health. Testosterone plays a very important role in supporting bone health, especially in men. As men age, and their Testosterone levels start to reduce, their bone health also tends to trend downwards. It has been shown that promoting testosterone levels can help support bone health in situations where we see lower levels of testosterone. Thus, it is no surprise that Tongkat Ali may help promote bone health, as it appears to do a great job at promoting testosterone levels.
However, what makes Tongkat Ali very unique, is that it appears to also promote bone health independently from testosterone. This means that a Tongkat Ali supplement may both help promote bone health through supporting testosterone levels, and additional mechanisms such as promoting various mitogenic protein biomarkers. This makes Tongkat Ali a fantastic supplement for those looking to support their bone health!
To get a little bit more in depth, one of the main effects of a Tongkat Ali supplement on bone health, is its ability to promote bone cell (osteoblasts) growth. By promoting the growth of osteoblasts, Tongkat Ali may help support both bone mass and bone strength. Furthermore, Tongkat Ali also appears to be able to promote the activity of alkaline phosphatase. Alkaline phosphatase is a marker of bone growth, as it is secreted by osteoblasts into the extracellular matrix alongside calcium salts during bone growth. During this phase, alkaline phosphatase helps mineralize the extracellular matrix (bone). By promoting the activity of alkaline phosphatase, Tongkat Ali may be able to help support bone growth and regeneration. Tongkat Ali has also been shown to help support collagen deposition into bone, which may further help support overall bone health!"


----------



## Chinacurry (Jan 21, 2021)

Xulane said:


> Hello, few months ago I went to test my testosterone levels when I was experimenting with supplements.
> When the results cam back the doctor was me if I was taking any roids and she took a look at my balls.
> My balls where normal size, because I raised my T-levels in a natural way.
> 
> ...


Holy shit OP, I started today, had no idea how hard it was to get these quantities in, but I am going SLIGHTLY lower than you, because I know D3 at 50,000ui can be toxic, so in going half on the d3, K2, and ashwagandha. 

The problem is tongkat Ali, I got this one below, which Amazon assures me is tongkat Ali, but Jesus Christ it's the worst thing I ever tasted, how the hell do you take it? I just plain scooped the powder onto my tongue!


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Jan 21, 2021)

Schizoidcel said:


> I'm interested by the alleged estrogen suppressing effect of tongkat ali, especially as a way to *potentially reduce finasteride's estrogenic side effects*. Might experiment with liftmode's or ND's tongkat extract later.
> I keep hearing great experiences from people who tried ≥12% Eurycomanone extracts. Probably should be cycled though.


----------



## Xulane (Jan 21, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> Holy shit OP, I started today, had no idea how hard it was to get these quantities in, but I am going SLIGHTLY lower than you, because I know D3 at 50,000ui can be toxic, so in going half on the d3, K2, and ashwagandha.
> 
> The problem is tongkat Ali, I got this one below, which Amazon assures me is tongkat Ali, but Jesus Christ it's the worst thing I ever tasted, how the hell do you take it? I just plain scooped the powder onto my tongue!
> 
> View attachment 939622


I put the powder on my tongue and throw in some water before. Now I make capsules so theres no taste


----------



## Schizoidcel (Jan 21, 2021)

LastHopeForNorman said:


> View attachment 939630







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## MewingJBP (Jan 24, 2021)

how tf you take 5000mcg of k2

All websites I found have only 100 or 200mcg doses


----------



## Xulane (Jan 24, 2021)

MewingJBP said:


> how tf you take 5000mcg of k2
> 
> All websites I found have only 100 or 200mcg doses


I take 5 pills of these. 









Super K vitamins for anti-calcification | Life Extension Europe


Vitamin K1, K2 (MK-4 and MK-7) vitamins can support anti-calcification of arteries, strong bones and healthy heart. Shop a for high-qulity supplement.




www.lifeextensioneurope.com


----------



## zami (Jan 27, 2021)

Xulane said:


> Hello, few months ago I went to test my testosterone levels when I was experimenting with supplements.
> When the results cam back the doctor was me if I was taking any roids and she took a look at my balls.
> My balls where normal size, because I raised my T-levels in a natural way.
> 
> ...



How long were you running this stack, how far apart were the two tests?
What form of zinc did you use?


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 7, 2021)

Bump,I'm starting 20k vit d ,5mg K2 today, hopefully i Get t levels up to 1000 from 770


----------



## Spinc (Feb 9, 2021)

@Xulane How are you pacing your doses throughout the day? And do you take them all with food? Want to make sure I'm following you exactly


----------



## Xulane (Feb 10, 2021)

@Spinc morning: D3, K2 and Tongkat ali
Evening: zinc, Magnesium and Ashwagandha. 
But you can also split up the Tongkat ali
I do that when I go to the gym I do half dose in morning and other 1 hout before gym.


----------



## Spinc (Feb 11, 2021)

Xulane said:


> @Spinc morning: D3, K2 and Tongkat ali
> Evening: zinc, Magnesium and Ashwagandha.
> But you can also split up the Tongkat ali
> I do that when I go to the gym I do half dose in morning and other 1 hout before gym.


Thanks for the info. Do you spread them like that because they absorb better that way, or just because it's easier than swallowing them all at once?


----------



## Xulane (Feb 11, 2021)

@Spinc yes I'm a lazy person, so it makes it easier to take many pills at once.


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (Feb 11, 2021)

Wouldnt this too much shut your natural production off?

Also take DHEA with this stack


----------



## Xulane (Feb 12, 2021)

Nonstoplooksmax said:


> Wouldnt this too much shut your natural production off?
> 
> Also take DHEA with this stack


No because it's not synthetic Testosterone its natural produced. 
Doctor looked at my balls when checked levels and they didn't shrink.


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (Feb 12, 2021)

Xulane said:


> No because it's not synthetic Testosterone its natural produced.
> Doctor looked at my balls when checked levels and they didn't shrink.


Yeah but didnt it decrease your T by 30 - 40 when you stopped taking


----------



## Xulane (Feb 12, 2021)

Nonstoplooksmax said:


> Yeah but didnt it decrease your T by 30 - 40 when you stopped taking


Yes, but there are many factors can cause a drop, T levels are never stable. 
For example a bad sleep can cause a good drop.


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (Feb 12, 2021)

Xulane said:


> Yes, but there are many factors can cause a drop, T levels are never stable.
> For example a bad sleep can cause a good drop.


I see so it does go back to normal right?

lets say your genetic T is at 800 it would go back to there if you sleep good and your nutrition is good


----------



## Xulane (Feb 12, 2021)

Nonstoplooksmax said:


> I see so it does go back to normal right?
> 
> lets say your genetic T is at 800 it would go back to there if you sleep good and your nutrition is good


Maybe man, there are way to many factors you can look those up.


----------



## .👽. (Feb 12, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> Holy shit OP, I started today, had no idea how hard it was to get these quantities in, but I am going SLIGHTLY lower than you, because I know D3 at 50,000ui can be toxic, so in going half on the d3, K2, and ashwagandha.
> 
> The problem is tongkat Ali, I got this one below, which Amazon assures me is tongkat Ali, but Jesus Christ it's the worst thing I ever tasted, how the hell do you take it? I just plain scooped the powder onto my tongue!
> 
> View attachment 939622


Yes it tastes sooo fking terrible im closde to puking every time. 

I put a little bit water in my mouth, than out the pulver directly in my mouth and swallow it fast. You will still taste it but not as bad as when you put it in a glass and drink it


----------



## .👽. (Feb 12, 2021)

Xulane said:


> I put the powder on my tongue and throw in some water before. Now I make capsules so theres no taste


Which capsules are u using?


----------



## Xulane (Feb 12, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Which capsules are u using?


000 capsules


----------



## Spinc (Feb 16, 2021)

Xulane said:


> 000 capsules


Hey man, I'm looking for sources of Tongkat Ali that are cheaper to ship to Australia. Is this one as good quality as your source?









Tongkat Ali Longjack, 1200 mg (per serving), 120 Capsules | PipingRock Health Products


Buy Discounted Tongkat Ali Longjack, Vitamins & Supplements online at PipingRock.com



au.pipingrock.com





I noticed it mentions a 200:1 ratio, not sure what that means?

If you're not sure either, I'll probably just stick with your source for now.


----------



## ObamasLastName (Feb 28, 2021)

Spinc said:


> For those playing at home, this is what a daily dose looks like


So much ash god damn


----------



## tyronelite (Mar 25, 2021)

@Xulane do they have Tongkat in capsule form? 
im currently taking 
- Ashwaganda 
- Maca Root 
- Mg & Zinc 
- Vit D gummies
- Cialis


----------



## tyronelite (Mar 25, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> Yeah I got the tongkat Ali on Amazon, this one linked.
> 
> Not sure about the 50k ui D3 though, isn't that dangerous even with magnesium? I currently take pills that claim to be 5k, and take 2, was gonna up it maybe to 20k to begin, also linked below
> 
> ...


Are the Tung capsules legit ? I’m about to order


----------



## Chinacurry (Mar 30, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Are the Tung capsules legit ? I’m about to order


Which is that? Show a pic


----------



## everythingisacope (Mar 30, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> @Xulane do they have Tongkat in capsule form?
> im currently taking
> - Ashwaganda
> - Maca Root
> ...


would not use cialis on some useless tinder pussy, only on special ocasions unless u are E.D. cel


----------



## tyronelite (Mar 30, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> Which is that? Show a pic


look back at the thread I replied to


----------



## sh.north_ (Mar 30, 2021)

Yo broski theres this other Pine Pollen shit would you be able to test it out for boosting T levels lots people say its just as a fucking Test Cycle


----------



## Chinacurry (Mar 30, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> look back at the thread I replied to


Ah sorry u mean the tongkat? Yes I think it's fine, go ahead. 
Not had blood work done since I started, but I had sex 15 times this weekend, so it should be fine


----------



## tyronelite (Mar 30, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> Ah sorry u mean the tongkat? Yes I think it's fine, go ahead.
> Not had blood work done since I started, but I had sex 15 times this weekend, so it should be fine


Word yeah I’d rather get the capsules then the powder that tastes like shit lol


----------



## amnestics (Mar 31, 2021)

so anyone else besides OP tested?


----------



## Chinacurry (Mar 31, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Word yeah I’d rather get the capsules then the powder that tastes like shit lol


I'm not sure on quality, so I alternate, one day powder, one day capsules


----------



## whiteissuperior (Mar 31, 2021)

I wanna hop on this. What brand do you use for each? Can you make an Amazon wish list


----------



## Spinc (Apr 7, 2021)

Okay guys, here are my results after 2 months on Xulane’s protocol:

*Before*
Testosterone: 14.8 nmol/L (426 ng/dL)
Oestradiol: 110 pmol/L
SHBG: 28 nmol/L

*After*
Testosterone: 27.6 mol/L (796 ng/dL)
Oestradiol: 89 pmol/L
SHBG: 41 nmol/L

So, just about doubled my test. Not as good as Xulane’s results, but I suspect that adding full body workouts could help fill in the gap. Next, I’m going to try that, plus seeing if I can lower the Vitamin D intake (it’s a freakin' lot). Taking the supplements in the evening could have interesting results, too.

Exact dosages:

Tongkat Ali: 2.2g (Two 000 Capsules)








Longjack Extract (Tongkat Ali)


Tongkat ali (Eurycoma longifolia) also known as Longjack may help maintain a healthy mood and contribute to a calm feeling of overall well-being. Tongkat Ali benefits both men and women, especially those who are involved in sports or strength-oriented activities.




www.bulksupplements.com




Vitamin K2: 5000mcg (5 Softgels)








Super K vitamins for anti-calcification | Life Extension Europe


Vitamin K1, K2 (MK-4 and MK-7) vitamins can support anti-calcification of arteries, strong bones and healthy heart. Shop a for high-qulity supplement.




www.lifeextensioneurope.com




Vitamin D: 50,000 IU (5 Sofgels)





Now Foods, Highest Potency Vitamin D-3, 10,000 IU, 120 Softgels







au.iherb.com




Ashwagandha: 600mg (1 Capsule)





NutraBio Labs, Ashwagandha KSM-66, 600 mg, 90 Veggie Capsules







au.iherb.com




Zinc Chelate: 25mg (1 Capsule)





Natural Factors, Zinc Chelate, 25 mg, 90 Tablets







au.iherb.com




Magnesium Bisglycinate: 200mg (1 Scoop)





Natural Factors, Magnesium Bisglycinate, Pure, 200 mg, 4.2 oz (120 g)







au.iherb.com





Notes:

Used exact same source for Tongkat Ali and K2
Tongkat Ali was taken 5 days a week, everything else was 7 days
Everything taken in one go in the morning
Magnesium was in powder form
No bodybuilding/cardio

Other supplements I was taking daily:

12mg Astaxanthin (For Skin Tone)
10mg Lycopene (For Skin Tone)
25,000 IU Beta Carotene (For Skin Tone)
2.5g Fermented Cod Liver Oil + Concentrated Butter Oil (Additional Testosterone)
4 Brazil Nuts for Selenium (Additional Testosterone)


----------



## MewingJBP (Apr 9, 2021)

did you feel any different? your shbg went up quite a bit kinda so it makes higher test kind of meaningless


----------



## oldcelloser (Apr 10, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> _50k iu vitamin d3 a day
> 
> Tf??_


not sustainable, not healthy, also lab error 100 percent, cause thats steroid level dose; supplements should not be megadosed, as theres too many impurities in them nowadays


----------



## Lars (Apr 10, 2021)

Spinc said:


> Okay guys, here are my results after 2 months on Xulane’s protocol:
> 
> *Before*
> Testosterone: 14.8 nmol/L (426 ng/dL)
> ...


damnn bro well done i am gonna measure my T in 2 months and will hop on if not satysfied only need to add Tongkat and Vitamine K


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Apr 10, 2021)

Spinc said:


> Okay guys, here are my results after 2 months on Xulane’s protocol:
> 
> *Before*
> Testosterone: 14.8 nmol/L (426 ng/dL)
> ...


so u take 2.2g of tongkat ali per day?


----------



## alligatordude (Apr 10, 2021)

D


Spinc said:


> Okay guys, here are my results after 2 months on Xulane’s protocol:
> 
> *Before*
> Testosterone: 14.8 nmol/L (426 ng/dL)
> ...


Are u noticing the deepening of your voice at all


----------



## alligatordude (Apr 10, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> so u take 2.2g of tongkat ali per day?


Must be some shitty extract 

no way ur taking 2.2g of a 200:1 extract of tongkat Ali 

if u are that’s so ridiculously overkill 

the normal good dose for tongkat Ali is like 400mg a day for 200:1 extract,


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Apr 10, 2021)

alligatordude said:


> Must be some shitty extract
> 
> no way ur taking 2.2g of a 200:1 extract of tongkat Ali
> 
> ...


yea thats what I didnt understand
usual dosage is 400-800mg


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Apr 10, 2021)

alligatordude said:


> Must be some shitty extract
> 
> no way ur taking 2.2g of a 200:1 extract of tongkat Ali
> 
> ...


I looked in the website they bought it from it says the extract is 100:1


----------



## Spinc (Apr 10, 2021)

MewingJBP said:


> did you feel any different? your shbg went up quite a bit kinda so it makes higher test kind of meaningless


That's a good point. Nah don't really feel different. May have to look into lowering shbg with boron etc. 



oldcelloser said:


> not sustainable, not healthy, also lab error 100 percent, cause thats steroid level dose; supplements should not be megadosed, as theres too many impurities in them nowadays


All the rest of my bloods are fine, no signs of anything unhealthy. 

Aren't steroids more in the 3000-5000ng/dl range? A couple hundred doesn't seem anywhere near that. 

I'll do another blood test soon, but these results are very similar to OP's, so it doesn't seem likely to be just an error for both of us. 

Interesting point in impurities. Not all brands are made equal. 



larsanova69 said:


> damnn bro well done i am gonna measure my T in 2 months and will hop on if not satysfied only need to add Tongkat and Vitamine K


Yeah go for it



RecessedPrettyboy said:


> so u take 2.2g of tongkat ali per day?


Yep



alligatordude said:


> D
> 
> Are u noticing the deepening of your voice at all


Nope



alligatordude said:


> Must be some shitty extract
> 
> no way ur taking 2.2g of a 200:1 extract of tongkat Ali
> 
> ...


Just following the original protocol. I'm going to start experimenting with different dosages. I agree that less is better where possible.


----------



## Lars (Apr 11, 2021)

Spinc said:


> Okay guys, here are my results after 2 months on Xulane’s protocol:
> 
> *Before*
> Testosterone: 14.8 nmol/L (426 ng/dL)
> ...


is the tongkat ali a normal dose or do you also giga dose that like vitamine d? and how do you measure you tongat ali and you stop in the weekend when you off cycle?


----------



## Lihito (Apr 12, 2021)

Did you fuck The nurse when she was mirin your Huge balls


Xulane said:


> Hello, few months ago I went to test my testosterone levels when I was experimenting with supplements.
> When the results cam back the doctor was me if I was taking any roids and she took a look at my balls.
> My balls where normal size, because I raised my T-levels in a natural way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lihito (Apr 12, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> 1352 ng/dL is a level of a guy on low dose test cycle. I cant really believe that this result was not a mistake by the lab.
> Did you notice a difference on agression/libido/mood??
> With 50k D3 you are already in a very risky dosage for your kidney.


This is The type of comment greycells forget to read and end up in intensive care JFL at our kidneys


----------



## Spinc (Apr 13, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> is the tongkat ali a normal dose or do you also giga dose that like vitamine d? and how do you measure you tongat ali and you stop in the weekend when you off cycle?


Yep, the Tongkat Ali dose is well above normal. I use a digital micro scale, very cheap and accurate. And yeah, I take the weekend off.



Lihito said:


> This is The type of comment greycells forget to read and end up in intensive care JFL at our kidneys


Well that's what the K2 is for. But yes, regular checkups are recommended to make sure everything's fine.


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Apr 16, 2021)

how big of a component is the tongat ali 

think just slamming a bunch of d3 and k2 would produce a jump in test as well? 

I don't need 1400 ng dl or w/e but it woudl be nice to be in the higher range


----------



## Lars (May 31, 2021)

Please post this on r/moreplatesmoredates i am really intrested whats dereks opinion is about tonkat ali


----------



## Doober (May 31, 2021)

Lol sounds like methylated prohormones may be in ur sups


----------



## cube (May 31, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Please post this on r/moreplatesmoredates i am really intrested whats dereks opinion is about tonkat ali


i dmed this post to him a while back and he didnt respond


----------



## Potentialcel (Jun 1, 2021)

how the fuck are you taking 50k vitamin d daily


----------



## MewingJBP (Jun 3, 2021)

stop sucking dereks cock


----------



## Cain (Jun 4, 2021)

MewingJBP said:


> your shbg went up quite a bit


Why is that tho?



Spinc said:


> That's a good point. Nah don't really feel different. May have to look into lowering shbg with boron etc.


Update?


----------



## Spinc (Jun 7, 2021)

Potentialcel said:


> how the fuck are you taking 50k vitamin d daily


5 10k softgels, or 1 50k one like this:
https://au.iherb.com/pr/Protocol-fo...Clinical-Potency-50-000-IU-50-Softgels/104102


Cain said:


> Update?


Have made a few more changes, so probably will wait another month before I get another blood test.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 7, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> *1352 ng/dL is a level of a guy on low dose test cycle*. I cant really believe that this result was not a mistake by the lab.
> Did you notice a difference on agression/libido/mood??
> With 50k D3 you are already in a very risky dosage for your kidney.


Legit 1000 ng/dl range is top 0.5% I have a hard time believing this.


----------



## TITUS (Jun 7, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Legit 1000 ng/dl range is top 0.5% I have a hard time believing this.


I went from 600 to 900 just by dropping bodyfat and getting fit. If you add other things, it's a very achievable number. I have big balls though.


----------



## Xulane (Jun 7, 2021)

Lifting weights is the main priority to ramp up your hormone values in the first place.


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Jun 7, 2021)

TITUS said:


> I went from 600 to 900 just by dropping bodyfat and getting fit. If you add other things, it's a very achievable number. I have big balls though.


were your testing conditions identical? not doubting you or anything, its just time of day/stress/temperature can all have a significant effect on test levels


----------



## TITUS (Jun 8, 2021)

TurboFixer said:


> were your testing conditions identical? not doubting you or anything, its just time of day/stress/temperature can all have a significant effect on test levels


It was at the same time in the morning, but my experience is you can't trust labs, at least around here.


----------



## Potentialcel (Jun 8, 2021)

Spinc said:


> 5 10k softgels, or 1 50k one like this:
> https://au.iherb.com/pr/Protocol-fo...Clinical-Potency-50-000-IU-50-Softgels/104102
> 
> Have made a few more changes, so probably will wait another month before I get another blood test.


Yeah i mean its excessive your gonna get organ failure or poisoning.


----------



## Potentialcel (Jun 8, 2021)

TITUS said:


> It was at the same time in the morning, but my experience is you can't trust labs, at least around here.


mass spectrometry for total T


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jun 8, 2021)

TurboFixer said:


> wait so isnt that like a HUGE megadose of d3?
> 
> i thought people supplemented like a tenth of that!


I’ve been taking MEGADOSES of d3 lately and my T feels like it’s through the roof (talking 100,000IU daily). Will get bloods soon


----------



## Cain (Jun 14, 2021)

Spinc said:


> Have made a few more changes, so probably will wait another month before I get another blood test.





Seth Walsh said:


> I’ve been taking MEGADOSES of d3 lately and my T feels like it’s through the roof (talking 100,000IU daily). Will get bloods soon


If you guys are planning to post the results here, tag me when you do


----------



## crestind (Jun 14, 2021)

All you need is the onionpill. Who has the screencap?


----------



## ChristianChad (Jun 14, 2021)

Hypervitaminosis D theory


----------



## SadLivwr (Jun 15, 2021)

bookmarked


----------



## MewingJBP (Jun 20, 2021)

actual injectable test is cheaper than this tbh


----------



## Saen (Jul 29, 2021)

Are you worried about mercury content of the tongkat Ali?

"Results showed that 26% of these products possessed 0.53–2.35 ppm of mercury, and therefore, do not comply with the quality requirement for traditional medicines in Malaysia."


----------



## cloudburst (Jul 29, 2021)

Saen said:


> Are you worried about mercury content of the tongkat Ali?
> 
> "Results showed that 26% of these products possessed 0.53–2.35 ppm of mercury, and therefore, do not comply with the quality requirement for traditional medicines in Malaysia."


Good fucking question.
Does Tongkat Ali inherently tend to come with mercury, or is it just bad product quality?
Higher test isn’t worth mercury toxicity longterm tbh.


----------



## Xulane (Aug 2, 2021)

Saen said:


> Are you worried about mercury content of the tongkat Ali?
> 
> "Results showed that 26% of these products possessed 0.53–2.35 ppm of mercury, and therefore, do not comply with the quality requirement for traditional medicines in Malaysia."



I did look up some information about that and I couldn't find much about it, but I don't really care about it.


----------



## Schönling (Aug 7, 2021)

Which form of Zinc do you take?


----------



## Xulane (Aug 7, 2021)

Schönling said:


> Which form of Zinc do you take?


zinc picolinate


----------



## Schönling (Sep 16, 2021)

Sorry for bothering but which form and brand of magnesium do you take? Thinking about getting L-Threonate from life extension 
And aren’t you scared of calcification from taking so much vitamin D3?


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Nov 16, 2021)

Xulane said:


> Hello, few months ago I went to test my testosterone levels when I was experimenting with supplements.
> When the results cam back the doctor was me if I was taking any roids and she took a look at my balls.
> My balls where normal size, because I raised my T-levels in a natural way.
> 
> ...


Miring + saved tbh


----------



## carnage (Nov 18, 2021)

Xulane said:


> Hello, few months ago I went to test my testosterone levels when I was experimenting with supplements.
> When the results cam back the doctor was me if I was taking any roids and she took a look at my balls.
> My balls where normal size, because I raised my T-levels in a natural way.
> 
> ...


What was our free test? The only thing that matters.


----------



## samm735 (Nov 21, 2021)

Saen said:


> Are you worried about mercury content of the tongkat Ali?
> 
> "Results showed that 26% of these products possessed 0.53–2.35 ppm of mercury, and therefore, do not comply with the quality requirement for traditional medicines in Malaysia."


curious on this too


----------



## Preoximerianas (Dec 4, 2021)

https://www.researchgate.net/publication/7212313_Contamination_of_mercury_in_tongkat_Ali_hitam_herbal_preparations











Contamination of mercury in tongkat Ali hitam herbal preparations - PubMed


The DCA (Drug Control Authority), Malaysia has implemented the phase three registration of traditional medicines on 1 January 1992. As such, a total of 100 products in various pharmaceutical dosage forms of a herbal preparation found in Malaysia, containing tongkat Ali hitam, either single or...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





It appears that all of the claims of Tongat Ali containing mercury comes from a study done back to about mid-2006 in which they analyzed about 100 products containing some form of Tongat Ali coming from Malaysia. Of those 100 products, 26% contained .53-2.35ppm of mercury while the study states that the maximum mercury content must be at or below .5ppm as per guidelines. But that doesn't matter because as little mercury as possible is optimal, stuff is literal poison for your brain.









Yellow, Black or Red Tongkat Ali: Which is the best for you? - Akarali


Yellow, black and red Tongkat Ali are different plants from Malaysia. Find out which is the best for you. Get to know the facts by our experts.




akarali.com





This website states that there are three types of Tongat Ali, a yellow, black and red versions. And of the three, black Tongat Ali is the one that contains the heavy mercury content. This is an exert taken from the article on black Tongat Ali:

("Production of Black Tongkat Ali is rare although it is found to be exported in raw slices. While its healing efficacy is touted to be much better than Yellow Tongkat Ali, it is traditionally used by the indigenous as a natural aphrodisiac for men’s health.
Beyond it’s only health claim, there was lack of research or published papers associated with Black Tongkat Ali found to date. This makes it less popular amongst those seeking for scientific validation and proof of its health benefits.
At the same time, we found no-approval by the Malaysian Health Drugs Authorities on Tongkat Ali products sold in pharmacies that carry the title “Black Tongkat Ali”.
A research study showed that 26% out of 100 Black Tongkat Ali (or _Tongkat Ali Hitam)_ products contain high mercury content between 0.53 – 2.35 ppm – higher than the allowable limit of 0.5 ppm")

So it appears that it's the black Tongat Ali, which rarely is even exported, that contain the high levels of mercury content. While the rest however do not. I'm not sure the validity of this website nor have I found any other research study around mercury content of Tongat Ali or really what kind was even used during the original 2006 study (didn't read it beyond the findings lmao).

Will be using this stack, with modifications because 50,000 IU of Vitamin D is excessive, after I get a testosterone test done, blessed post OP 

@Saen @cloudburst @Xulane @samm735


----------



## Huge غرور (Dec 4, 2021)

50k iu d3? Are you fucking retarded? Thats 12x the MAX safe limit. Are you trying to calcify you arteries and destroy your kidneys? You should be taking 4k IU max.


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Jan 5, 2022)

@Xulane Could you provide any updates on the stack you're using, how you're feeling and what your blood levels are like?


----------



## TITUS (Jan 5, 2022)

Are you getting any MEASURABLE benefits from the higher T?


----------



## Mouthbreath (Jan 17, 2022)

MewingJBP said:


> did you feel any different? your shbg went up quite a bit kinda so it makes higher test kind of meaningless


"If your SHBG levels are too high, it may mean the protein is attaching itself to too much testosterone. So less of the hormone is available, and your tissues may be not be getting enough testosterone." from https://medlineplus.gov/lab-tests/shbg-blood-test/

This stack seems to increase SHBG levels along testosterone, which could explain why people that tried the stack didn't feel much different despite having a lot more testosterone.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jan 19, 2022)

@Prettyboy gahdamn


----------



## tehVigilante (Jun 22, 2022)

So my friends, its been a year, did anyone else confirmed OP's findings? 😂

Wheres blood work to prove all this? Before and after with LH & FSH levels next to it. And free Test, that's the most important value.


----------



## Blackpilled1027 (Jul 6, 2022)

Upping this god thread


----------



## Schönling (Aug 20, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Meatboy (Sep 2, 2022)

Updates?


----------

